# Harley Motorcyke on ebay...



## bud poe (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's another one up for sale...Looks way more legit than the last one...any thoughts on the authenticity?  One small red flag was that he mentioned "the correct bevel" of the sprocket, same wording that the faker used last month...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230578254799&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 27, 2011)

This Seller is the SAME seller of the other one, Loose headbadge and story behind it is enough to stay away.
one listed now;         http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230578254799&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123

One previosly listed;  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...OIEmbTyVG3XAwNUl00%3D&viewitem=#ht_500wt_1130


----------



## chitown (Jan 27, 2011)

Bike looks much better than the last one. That sprocket still looks freshly machined. This time instead of throwing it in the creek to get freshly rusted patina, it looks like freshly nickel plated and rubbed with some dirt. Patina on sprocket doesn't match the crank though. Re-badged, re-sprocketed period bike/Davis? If this was a "museum bike" as stated, I would want some more authentication than what's being given. I don't know much about these Harley bykes but hope to learn more here.

Another thing, why is the badge so perfect and the head tube where it mounts show layers of chipped paint? So the bikes finish got trashed over the years but the badge stayed PERFECT???

Buyer beware.


----------



## bud poe (Jan 27, 2011)

Too funny...He's getting better but still can't fool the experts!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 27, 2011)

wrong frame.  alert alert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bud poe (Jan 27, 2011)

What, are the chain adjuster threaded pressings the wrong style?  Also the fenders are different from the sales catalog image which he posts as a reference...


----------



## slick (Jan 27, 2011)

I doubt any of us on here would dump that kind of money on it anyway? If i'm giving $5k for a bicycle it better be restored or I better be able to double my money after it I restore it myself. I can't even sell a bike for $250? Just my opinion.


----------



## bud poe (Jan 27, 2011)

If it were legit and I had that kind of money to throw around I'd buy it as is and leave it, that is the holy grail for me...that or an Indian from the teens, unrestored.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 27, 2011)

He's sold several H-D chainrings in the past couple months too.  Maybe I should buy one to dress up that nondescript camelback frame...


----------

